# Promotion of Critical Race Theory in Your Church: What Would You Do?



## B.L. (Nov 8, 2019)

I realize most people here are NOT in churches where the promotion of Critical Race Theory (CRT) is an issue they are concerned with; however, all the discussions I've seen on it got me thinking about whether or not folks deem CRT a significant enough issue (read: error) to leave their church over.

Built into the poll question is a scenario where the elders in your church are promoting CRT as more than just an "analytic tool" (whatever that actually means) but are using the platform of the preaching pulpit and Sunday school classes to educate the congregation on things like "white privilege" and things of that nature.

_[Edit: to clarify the first two poll options...in both scenarios it involves you discussing your concerns about CRT with the elders in your church. Communication with the leadership in your church is implied.]_


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 8, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> I realize most people here are NOT in churches where the promotion of Critical Race Theory (CRT) is an issue they are concerned with; however, all the discussions I've seen on it got me thinking about whether or not folks deem CRT a significant enough issue (read: error) to leave their church over.
> 
> Built into the poll question is a scenario where the elders in your church are promoting CRT as more than just an "analytic tool" (whatever that actually means) but are using the platform of the preaching pulpit and Sunday school classes to educate the congregation on things like "white privilege" and things of that nature.


What is critical race?


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 8, 2019)

I'd likely have left well before this became an issue. These things don't spring out of nowhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 8, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> What is critical race?


Definitions are linked in the OP.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 8, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> Definitions are linked in the OP.


Looks like liberals trying to get whites to feel shamed and guilty for past history, but not seeing that all humanity has issues to account for and stone for in the past.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 8, 2019)

Seeing as CRT usually supplants the gospel entirely and puts the focus on "social justice," I would certainly be making my way to the nearest exit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## B.L. (Nov 8, 2019)

One thing I didn't account for when I put the poll together is the large number of pastors and elders present on this board. So I guess a second question for them in mind would be whether or not a candidate for ministry or a person nominated to serve as an officer in the church would/should be disqualified, in your opinion, for espousing views supportive of Critical Race Theory.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 8, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> So I guess a second question for pastors and elders in mind would be whether or not a candidate for ministry or a person nominated to serve as an officer in the church would/should be disqualified, in your opinion, for espousing views supportive of Critical Race Theory.


Yes.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 8, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Seeing as CRT usually supplants the gospel entirely and puts the focus on "social justice," I would certainly be making my way to the nearest exit.


That theology seems to be more what Rev Wright taught, ole whites are devil's.


----------



## A.Joseph (Nov 8, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> I realize most people here are NOT in churches where the promotion of Critical Race Theory (CRT) is an issue they are concerned with; however, all the discussions I've seen on it got me thinking about whether or not folks deem CRT a significant enough issue (read: error) to leave their church over.
> 
> Built into the poll question is a scenario where the elders in your church are promoting CRT as more than just an "analytic tool" (whatever that actually means) but are using the platform of the preaching pulpit and Sunday school classes to educate the congregation on things like "white privilege" and things of that nature.



I know this a side issue, but I would argue that you don’t even have to make the further distinction you do. CRT as an analytical tool is problematic in its own right. We should look at peoples struggles from an individual perspective and stop trying to lump them into cultural groups, especially when our new identity in Christ will trump any of those things. This is a form of cultural theonomy designed in such a way that the divine component will naturally fall/be stripped away. From a Christian perspective it’s completely self defeating.


----------



## augustacarguy (Nov 8, 2019)

You are correct that this does not happen overnight. It has been happening at my church in Augusta Georgia for years now. I am so sick and tired of it. I’m not sure exactly what to do. When I speak to pastors and elders, there is complete lack of any sort of concern whatsoever. We have actually even recently hired a “pastor of diversity.” I really don’t know what to do. It’s a terrible situation to be in, and like I said I’m very tired of fighting the battle. We leave church completely disgusted most of the time. Our new diversity pastor spoke about Malcolm X and Martin Luther King to the point where my 12-year-old came home and asked me who Malcolm X was. This is supposedly a conservative PCA church. I feel like I joined a church and was completely bamboozled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Praying 1 | Sad 10


----------



## Jo_Was (Nov 8, 2019)

I responded to the poll imagining the most charitable situation, that perhaps some well-meaning folks thought they could bring in that language and Christianize (basically, white guilt), but don't understand its ramifications. I would never just "leave" a church without discussing with my church leadership about such matters. I feel, in some ways, I can recoup the same language and throw it back at them if necessary and use my "I'm a woman of color" card to actually be heard and not have the situation just be brushed over. I would seriously just return to 1) Scripture and 2) Biology. I don't want to get into all of it here, but I feel myself more and more lately sighing every time I have to say again, "Race is not a biological concept. Race does not exist." 

One of my favorite things to share about this (because she says it better) is genetic anthropologist Dr. Jennifer Raff who talks about how our conceptions of race are simply unfounded in science (and she is an agnostic herself, but she does often talk with cults and cultish pseudoscience). I believe her discussion of DNA comes around 40:40 -ish:

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 8, 2019)

Jo_Was said:


> I responded to the poll imagining the most charitable situation, that perhaps some well-meaning folks thought they could bring in that language and Christianize (basically, white guilt), but don't understand its ramifications. I would never just "leave" a church without discussing with my church leadership about such matters. I feel, in some ways, I can recoup the same language and throw it back at them if necessary and use my "I'm a woman of color" card to actually be heard and not have the situation just be brushed over....



I don't think that card carries as much credit as one might expect. If society were interested in listening to the diverse, authentic voices of POC (instead of the white progressives making grabs at power and righteousness claiming to speak for them) things would be a lot more nuanced than they are now.

Dissenting as a woman or POC is just a quick way to get yourself marginalized.

Fully agree, however, that I would talk to the leadership first. I don't know if it was intended, but the poll does make it look a bit like a snap decision. I'd want to know more of the context.


----------



## Jo_Was (Nov 8, 2019)

Andrew35 said:


> I don't think that card carries as much credit as one might expect. If society were interested in listening to the diverse, authentic voices of POC (instead of the white progressives making grabs at power and righteousness claiming to speak for them) things would be a lot more nuanced than they are now.
> 
> Dissenting as a woman or POC is just a quick way to get yourself marginalized.
> 
> Fully agree, however, that I would talk to the leadership first. I don't know if it was intended, but the poll does make it look a bit like a snap decision. I'd want to know more of the context.



When I say I pull that card, I mean that mostly tongue in cheek. As you were somewhat in-tuned with in your comment, sometimes it feels like the people having these conversations about how to be woke for the POC are often just "woke" white people expressing white guilt and I think sometimes the irony of being the colored person in the room that raises their hand to say, "I don't agree." can at least be a way to pop some cognitive bubbles. I have never had to run into this situation, of course, so it's hard to know how it would really play out. But I think it's easier to be heard in a community/social situation where you know the people than it is to be a dissenting POC in the media or public eye (many examples there). So, though I hope I never have to "play my card," I hope that it would mean more to people I know and who know me (esp. in a church) than I would expect that same thing to "outside" the situation (as the internet so overwhelmingly exemplifies).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Nov 8, 2019)

Andrew35 said:


> Fully agree, however, that I would talk to the leadership first. I don't know if it was intended, but the poll does make it look a bit like a snap decision. I'd want to know more of the context.



Sorry the poll options weren't explicit enough. In a day when people make snap decisions about the most important of issues I suppose I should have clarified up front. For the sake of the poll I'm assuming everyone is a member of the church they are in and that they would absolutely have the discussion with their elders before deciding to leave. That we're all mature adults here is my going in assumption.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B.L. (Nov 8, 2019)

augustacarguy said:


> We have actually even recently hired a “pastor of diversity.”



Since you're in the PCA I imagine this person is a Teaching Elder, correct? What exactly is this person's role?


----------



## smalltown_puritan (Nov 8, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> One thing I didn't account for when I put the poll together is the large number of pastors and elders present on this board. So I guess a second question for them in mind would be whether or not a candidate for ministry or a person nominated to serve as an officer in the church would/should be disqualified, in your opinion, for espousing views supportive of Critical Race Theory.


I would think that a man who upholds Critical Race Theory would be confessionally disqualified from elder candidacy. The Baptist Confession (1689), Chapter 6, paragraph 3 states that 'the guilt of [Adam's] sin was imputed'. (For my brothers who hold to the Westminster Standards, I am sure there is an equivalent statement.) Critical Race Theory, though, seeks to impute the sin of 'oppressors' onto those of the same race/class/etc., stating that they are all guilty of oppression. Therefore, there is a confessional discrepancy which would prohibit such a person from holding church office.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B.L. (Nov 8, 2019)

Well this is interesting. I received the link below to an article that was recently posted to the facebook page of a Ruling Elder in the PCA and subsequently 'liked' by another Ruling Elder and Teaching Elder in the same congregation.

Perhaps others have already seen this article. I just read it for the first time. The author is an ACNA Priest and the Assistant Professor of N.T. at Wheaton.

I'm at a loss for words.

Why it Matters if Your Bible was Translated by a Racially Diverse Group.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 9, 2019)

smalltown_puritan said:


> I would think that a man who upholds Critical Race Theory would be confessionally disqualified from elder candidacy. The Baptist Confession (1689), Chapter 6, paragraph 3 states that 'the guilt of [Adam's] sin was imputed'. (For my brothers who hold to the Westminster Standards, I am sure there is an equivalent statement.) Critical Race Theory, though, seeks to impute the sin of 'oppressors' onto those of the same race/class/etc., stating that they are all guilty of oppression. Therefore, there is a confessional discrepancy which would prohibit such a person from holding church office.


Would not our Fall in Adam Trump so called critical race, as entire hunmanity guilty in sin period?


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 9, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Well this is interesting. I received the link below to an article that was recently posted to the facebook page of a Ruling Elder in the PCA and subsequently 'liked' by another Ruling Elder and Teaching Elder in the same congregation.
> 
> Perhaps others have already seen this article. I just read it for the first time. The author is an ACNA Priest and the Assistant Professor of N.T. at Wheaton.
> 
> ...


The scriptures transcend ethics and race, as it's the very word of the Lord regardless skin color translating it.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 9, 2019)

CRT stopped me watching Black Lightning on Netflix - dont want it in my sci-fi, certainly don't want it in my church!

There is so much in the Scriptures that need expounding I don't think it leaves room for racial politics. I also believe it is character not skin colour that is important - I know that is heresy to the woken but that doesn't mean it is untrue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 9, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> CRT stopped me watching Black Lightning on Netflix - dont want it in my sci-fi, certainly don't want it in my church!
> 
> There is so much in the Scriptures that need expounding I don't think it leaves room for racial politics. I also believe it is character not skin colour that is important - I know that is heresy to the woken but that doesn't mean it is untrue.


The cure for racial divide is the real, not social, gospel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 9, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> Would not our Fall in Adam Trump so called critical race, as entire hunmanity guilty in sin period?


Why did you capitalize "trump"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 9, 2019)

Andrew35 said:


> Why did you capitalize "trump"?


So used to posting on President Trump, was by mistake!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## smalltown_puritan (Nov 9, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> Would not our Fall in Adam Trump so called critical race, as entire hunmanity guilty in sin period?


Our fall in Adam, and the imputation of his guilt, is indeed a greater imputation and more weighty in its effect eternally and temporally because it is a legitimate imputation. I (along with all mankind) am born into sin, as children of wrath, and continue therein but by the effectual grace of God. It must be remembered, though, that Adam is the unique covenant representative of mankind; and the attributing of his guilt is a biblically warranted and clear doctrine. The attribution of guilt implied in Critical Race Theory, however, seems to rely more heavily on social theory and situational ethics rather than the authority of Scripture. It is true that I am guilty in Adam, by virtue of being born in Adam. It is not true that I am guilty in another by virtue of being born in the same class/race/etc. My guilt does not lie with them, but my covenant representative - just as my righteousness does not rely on myself or any other except for the mediator Christ Jesus, who is my Covenant Head and Better Adam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 11, 2019)

I voted "other." 

I would ultimately leave if it weren't taken care of. Being the OPC, we have a process for this sort of thing. I would appeal to another session in the presbytery and see it through to be dealt with at presbytery (or at GA depending on how it goes). By that, hopefully, the minister and elders guilty of promoting such false teachings would be expected to repent or be excommunicated and replaced. 

Let me say this, I thank God that my session of elders is faithful after God's teaching. They don't stand for that sort of antichristian refuse.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Nov 11, 2019)

I think the 'race' aspect of critical race theory is the least of the problems associated with Critical Race Theory. The biggest problems are the postmodernism and the moral relativism. If it was simply the idea of white guilt I'd have little issue with it, although the sins of those in the past should not be placed upon those living in the present. There are extremes on both sides; Blaming people in the present for the things done in the past and on the other end pretending like the white race hasn't made mistakes in the past. Seeing racism everywhere verses claiming that racism doesn't exist at all. I voted that I wouldn't leave because the post-modernist and the moral relativist aspect of Critical Race Theory would Never be promoted in my church.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I think the 'race' aspect of critical race theory is the least of the problems associated with Critical Race Theory. The biggest problems are the postmodernism and the moral relativism. If it was simply the idea of white guilt I'd have little issue with it, although the sins of those in the past should not be placed upon those living in the present. There are extremes on both sides; Blaming people in the present for the things done in the past and on the other end pretending like the white race hasn't made mistakes in the past. Seeing racism everywhere verses claiming that racism doesn't exist at all. I voted that I wouldn't leave because the post-modernist and the moral relativist aspect of Critical Race Theory would Never be promoted in my church.


Why is it always white slavery though being addressed, and not the truth of black on black slavery issues, especially in regards to Muslims?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 11, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I think the 'race' aspect of critical race theory is the least of the problems associated with Critical Race Theory. The biggest problems are the postmodernism and the moral relativism. If it was simply the idea of white guilt I'd have little issue with it, although the sins of those in the past should not be placed upon those living in the present. There are extremes on both sides; Blaming people in the present for the things done in the past and on the other end pretending like the *white race *[emphasis mine] hasn't made mistakes in the past. Seeing racism everywhere verses claiming that racism doesn't exist at all. I voted that I wouldn't leave because the post-modernist and the moral relativist aspect of Critical Race Theory would Never be promoted in my church.


The problem with this is, of course, that the whole concept of "white race" is a horrific anachronism. It's a concept virtually created--or borrowed, rather, from outmoded, Darwinian theory--for the current discourse. It's absolute rubbish.

There's just no meaningful discussion to be had when the starting point is so wrongheaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Nov 11, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> The biggest problems are the postmodernism and the moral relativism.



I believe this is the root cause of nearly all the problems the church is facing today in the west. The scriptures are no longer viewed as sufficient and our confessional standards are seen as outdated relics of antiquity. We're more enlightened today and know better than those who have come before us.



RJ Spencer said:


> I voted that I wouldn't leave because the post-modernist and the moral relativist aspect of Critical Race Theory would Never be promoted in my church.



I pray you will find this statement to be true 10 years from now. Seriously.

It's time Christians pull their children from the state ran schools and take a hard look at the seminaries that are forming the minds of our future pastors. The problems the church is facing is of our own making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Nov 11, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> I would ultimately leave if it weren't taken care of. Being the OPC, we have a process for this sort of thing. I would appeal to another session in the presbytery and see it through to be dealt with at presbytery (or at GA depending on how it goes). By that, hopefully, the minister and elders guilty of promoting such false teachings would be expected to repent or be excommunicated and replaced.
> 
> Let me say this, I thank God that my session of elders is faithful after God's teaching. They don't stand for that sort of antichristian refuse.



What are your thoughts on this gentlemen who pastors an OPC congregation in the presbytery next to yours? He appears to be a heavy promoter of CRT. If true, do you think _he_ should repent or be excommunicated and replaced?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 11, 2019)

I think the foundation of Critical Race Theory is faulty along with its conclusions. At the same time I have wandered for many years why there haven't been many sound men of other Nations who have contributed sound biblical works to help mature the body. That would help inspire their descendents to mature past all the crud of division. 

The Urban Churches here in Indianapolis are more focused on Urban issues than the Gospel. The Urban Culture is more overrun with crime here than the Suburbs or rural areas. There does seem to be a problem. When I worked at a Christian bookstore in the late 80's I had a run in with a Social Justice Pastor. I asked him why he didn't preach the Gospel which would heal the wounds he was seeking to heal better than anything else. He looked at me dumbfounded. I don't think he understood the Gospel. He had a leadership role in his community and he saw it as a responsibility to try to help it. He just didn't have the correct ammunition.

I do see a problem. It is a problem of aspiration. Cultures set aspirations. We do it for our children even. I just wish that the Urban Culture (or all cultures as a matter of fact) would aspire to growing in knowledge of the Gospel and history instead of how beat down they have been. Then maybe there would be more solid works coming out of the Nations as they have come out of our past in Europe and North America. 

I do applaud the effort to get black men and woman (or anyone) to College since it is so hard financially. I just don't applaud sending them to schools that teach CRT or focus on things that divide. The Gospel restores men and reconciles all things to God. All ground is level for all Nations at the foot of the Cross.


----------



## A.Joseph (Nov 11, 2019)

This problem is not meant to be solved but to fester. Not sure there’s room for the gospel here. I see a political sledgehammer or a bully club to makeup and reconstruct. Not much even practicality in the rhetoric. At least nothing truly specific that can even be covered by the gospel.

Anyone know what actions he is calling for when he states .... “*But racial “injustice” is more controversial because it addresses external actions, unjust social systems, specific policies & disparities in tangible resources.”*

He loses me when he seemingly places ‘systematic’ over specific. It’s hard to even accurately identify and measure these things sometimes. They can be subtle...



> Mika Edmondson
> @mika_edmondson





> Many will agree that “racial bigotry” as an internal attitude is sinful & should be addressed with the gospel. *But racial “injustice” is more controversial because it addresses external actions, unjust social systems, specific policies & disparities in tangible resources.*
> Quote Tweet
> 
> 
> ...





B.L. McDonald said:


> What are your thoughts on this gentlemen who pastors an OPC congregation in the presbytery next to yours? He appears to be a heavy promoter of CRT. If true, do you think _he_ should repent or be excommunicated and replaced?


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> What are your thoughts on this gentlemen who pastors an OPC congregation in the presbytery next to yours? He appears to be a heavy promoter of CRT. If true, do you think _he_ should repent or be excommunicated and replaced?


Does he teach the social gospel in place of the real one?


----------



## A.Joseph (Nov 11, 2019)

I think there are even militant strains of CRT... and the potential to take it there is always hovering for black and even white brethren consumed with an inflated view of race and race relations, bordering on paranoia. The premise and foundation is the wickedness of whiteness.

“Logic and science are based in whiteness and therefore he refuses to embrace them...."

The guy critiqued in this video is a gay, black, ‘Christian,’ award winning debator, and college professor. https://apps.weber.edu/wsuimages/Communication/Faculty Photos/Bios/Wash Web Bio.pdf

https://www.weber.edu/Communication/faculty.html


----------



## ZackF (Nov 11, 2019)

I would have to leave eventually if it didn't stop but not before meeting with the session.

I think there are many things that can be done in the time between the following two situations:

1. The pastor has given at least one sermon on social justice(whether defined or not) as a topic. 

2. The church has given over to CRT with all of the sad trappings of said ideology from 'whiteness' renunciation to a long list of things now essential to the gospel.

I would personally go to the pastor and the session about the issue and plead my case. I would then go to some lay advocates of CRT, whether racial minorities or not, and plead my case to them. If no change, as a last resort, I'd pull my family out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Nov 13, 2019)

The problem isn’t just CRT. It’s Critical Theory as a whole. It’s spawned Critical Gender Theory, Queer Theory, etc. and lays the foundation for absurd things like “Womanist Theology.” 

This stuff has been the knockout blow to the Mainlines since they abandoned orthodox doctrine

So yes I would leave a church if it’s Elders started promoting critical race theory.


----------



## B.L. (Nov 14, 2019)

I was reading an article on Aquila Report just now and ran across the work Neil Shenvi has done on critical theory. There is a lot of material here that exposes it for the threat that it poses to the church. Worth bookmarking.

https://shenviapologetics.com/critical-theory-all-content/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 14, 2019)

EcclesiaDiscens. said:


> The problem isn’t just CRT. It’s Critical Theory as a whole. It’s spawned Critical Gender Theory, Queer Theory, etc. and lays the foundation for absurd things like “Womanist Theology.”
> 
> This stuff has been the knockout blow to the Mainlines since they abandoned orthodox doctrine
> 
> So yes I would leave a church if it’s Elders started promoting critical race theory.


It seems to neglect the worse problem of all of us died in Adam sin and fall.


----------



## Susan777 (Nov 14, 2019)

Neil Shenvi’s work is important. I found this article particularly helpful

https://shenviapologetics.com/critical-theory-within-evangelicalism/


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Nov 15, 2019)

I have heard about CRT a bit from the Dividing Line, and when he was here in Australia recently. 

Is this an issue exclusive to the US?


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 15, 2019)

NathanC said:


> I have heard about CRT a bit from the Dividing Line, and when he was here in Australia recently.
> 
> Is this an issue exclusive to the US?


We're (sort of) exporting it, like most of our cultural garbage. The thing is, when it goes overseas, it's going to get a bit messy. Untangling grievances in the various socioethnic divides in countries with long histories can get surreal. 

I think it tends to merge a bit with postcolonial theory, as that's its nearest correlative ideology: White colonialism bad; other colonialisms... we ignore.


----------



## B.L. (Nov 17, 2019)

The below was posted yesterday to Twitter by one of the big names in SBC circles.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 17, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> The below was posted yesterday to Twitter by one of the big names in SBC circles.
> 
> View attachment 6394



I'm not that familiar with the prominent voices in the SBC leadership other than some of the biggies like Mohler, Patterson, Akin, Moore and so on. I don't recognize the name above.

I will say this right away, even if he is only presenting this as a thought experiment, Yarnell is at least trying to be consistent but why not go beyond that? In a conversation with him, I'd ask him if we're serious about diversity, whether or not white men should resign from a _current_ post for the same reasons? I think the implications are terrible for the psyche of those serving now.

What has me thinking about this was an article in "Fast Company" that I had read this week. It's an older article that came through my Medium digest but I think it is representative of typical D&I initiatives. To make long story short a tech company owner felt bad that he had created a company with mostly men with a toxic, 'brogrammer' culture. He then proceded to take in advice from others at his company and professional diversity experts to remedy the problem. My question when I read these, 'we're not diverse enough' accounts, do you want certain people to quit? If one's company doesn't have enough ______ type of people, why are you not seeking to replace your current, inadequate people? What should they think about your ambitions? I think it is a terrible way to speak and think about the people around you. Surely, those of the newly unwanted demographic would find themselves under the gun.

What are the faithful men in Yarnell's charge to think of him?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 17, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> The below was posted yesterday to Twitter by one of the big names in SBC circles.
> 
> View attachment 6394


The load-bearing assumptions about "leadership" here seem to me to be about as far from any Biblical principle--or indeed, any prudent _managerial_ principle--as one could get.


----------



## B.L. (Nov 20, 2019)

For those who might be interested...here is an article written by Jared Longshore of Founders Ministries and posted two days ago.

Getting our Bearings in the SBC on Critical Race Theory and Intersectionality 

Have a joyful evening!


----------



## Susan777 (Nov 20, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> For those who might be interested...here is an article written by Jared Longshore of Founders Ministries and posted two days ago.
> 
> Getting our Bearings in the SBC on Critical Race Theory and Intersectionality
> 
> Have a joyful evening!


That was a well-written article. I pray that many will read it and consider it. While everything seems to be rolling downhill so fast I am happy to see that there are men who have the courage to stand against this evil tide.

Off topic, that is an incredible photo of that rock. It’s almost as if the LORD himself had split it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 20, 2019)

I wouldn't permit it.


----------



## B.L. (Nov 21, 2019)

Morning,

To add to the growing list of linked articles on this topic are two that were published on The Aquila Report today.

A Letter from a 'Woke' PCA Brother to the PCA: Live in the Full Freedom of Our Identity in Christ

Welcome to the Culture War 2.0: The Great Realignment

Grace and peace to all.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 21, 2019)

SolaScriptura said:


> I wouldn't permit it.


I still cannot find critical race theology in the Bible.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 21, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> I still cannot find critical race theology in the Bible.


Of course you cannot. It's not in there. It's an atheistic philosophy that is born out of the result of decades of so-call enlightenment principles.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 21, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Of course you cannot. It's not in there. It's an atheistic philosophy that is born out of the result of decades of so-call enlightenment principles.


Or a reaction to them.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 22, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Of course you cannot. It's not in there. It's an atheistic philosophy that is born out of the result of decades of so-call enlightenment principles.


Why do we hardly hear anything on how blacks enslaved and mistreated fellow blacks, as in slavery among Islamic nations?


----------



## pressing_on (Nov 22, 2019)

Somewhere someone wrote: "For I determined to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ, and Him crucified."

pretty good foundation to run a church, losing this entirely.... well we all know that movie plot...


----------



## B.L. (Nov 27, 2019)

Morning,

Here is an article written by the provost at SBTS on the topic.

'For he is our peace': The centrality of the gospel of Christ in racial recognition

An excerpt:

"In recent months, the topics of critical race theory (CRT) and intersectionality have prompted no small measure of discussion in Baptist life. It would be virtually impossible to get into a complete review of CRT here. But let’s be very clear: *Christian witness must reject CRT and the ideological foundations that shape it, along with the proposals it offers for change. In the big picture, it seems to me that CRT assumes a basic materialism, ignoring spiritual realities and, in particular, the truth that human beings are made in the image of God. It also seems to me to have a deficient teleology, one that sees history most basically as a contest between oppressors and the oppressed. Because of its deficiencies, CRT can never adequately diagnose the fundamental problems inherent in racism, nor can it adequately prescribe a true solution. Only the gospel of Christ can do that.* Similarly, this is why liberation theologies are irreconcilable with the biblical gospel. While the biblical worldview certainly acknowledges injustice in a fallen world, the defining story of Scripture is redemptive, centered on the person and work of Christ, propelling history forward to the glory of God. This story is inseparable from the miracle of the new birth and the necessity of personal saving faith in Jesus as Lord and Savior."​

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 27, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Morning,
> 
> Here is an article written by the provost at SBTS on the topic.
> 
> ...



This after he was interviewed on a podcast just a few months ago and, achieving what one commentator termed "Peak Wokeness," said he was a racist and would always be a racist merely because of the color of his skin and by virtue of being from the USA. It appears that whole podcast along with a post on the SBTS website have been scrubbed from the web without comment or acknowledgement. 

Without Matthew Hall coming out and saying "I was wrong" this recent post is kind of hard to take seriously and should be viewed with a jaundiced eye as far as I'm concerned. Mohler is running for SBC president and some see this action as a response to the previous outrage and trying to deflect from that. 

One thing I haven't seen in this thread is that the apostles of "Wokeness" and "Social Justice" in Calvinistic evangelicalism are almost all proteges of Ligon Duncan, Albert Mohler and Mark Dever. If they aren't directly, then they are indirectly, as with whoever Russell Moore (formerly Dr. Mohler's right hand man) has mentored. This has been the cause of a recent split between them and John MacArthur. 

Will the "New Calvinism" will come to naught and the situation be worse than it was before? They foisted the likes of Mark Driscoll and Tullian Tchvidjian on the world, and now the kind of SJWism that used to be the purview of radical left-wing humanities departments and ministries such as Jeremiah Wright's.

Let’s not forget that it was the moderates and evangelicals rather than the liberals who were ultimately responsible for pushing the likes of Machen and Mcintire out of the PCUSA in the 30s. And I’m sure a similar thing happened with the Northern Baptists at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 27, 2019)

It seems to me that saying “I’ll always be a racist” has some similarities with “Gay Christian.” But in the case of “racist” here, it’s sort of like calling a kid gay because he’s not quite as macho as some think he should be. In other words, because of how he looks rather than what he is actually thinking or doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 27, 2019)

Pilgrim said:


> It seems to me that saying “I’ll always be a racist” has some similarities with “Gay Christian.” But in the case of “racist” here, it’s sort of like calling a kid gay because he’s not quite as macho as some think he should be. In other words, because of how he looks rather than what he is actually thinking or doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In too many circles, racist is said to be sin, while homosexuality is shown to be a noble thing. Both must be exposed as sin.


----------

